# To display accents in the console...



## Ugluk911 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi.

Excuse my english...

I need to use a french canadian keyboard in freebsd console (tty) and I can't bring this to work.

I tried several methods (rc.conf, kbdcontrol, etc...) and nothing work.

Does anyone have a trick to do this?

Thanks


----------

